# Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2016)

Pressemeldung

*Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß​*













Tostedt.
 Radical-Supporter Markus Slota-Wedekind fing bereits im zeitigen Frühjahr zwei Barben mit Ausnahmegewichten. 

Der größere der beiden Fische wog etwas über 6 Kilo, der „kleinere“ knapp unter dieser Traummarke. Beide Barben bissen auf Rubby Dubby Boilies in der Größe 20 und 24mm, die Wedekind gezielt zum Barbenangeln einsetzt. 
„Große Barben fressen gelegentliche auch kleine Fische. Der Einsatz von Boilies mit echtem Fischgeschmack macht somit viel Sinn!“, 
berichtet Wedekind. 

Beide Barben wurden an einem Tieflandfluss verführt und mit einer Fluchtmontage, bestehend aus einem Kombilink, einem Radical Wide Gape Haken der Größe 6 und schweren 170 Gramm Bleien, gefangen. 
Der Fluss führte zum Fangzeitpunkt noch Hochwasser, das indes gerade zurückging – ein idealer Zeitpunkt, um die Barben auf ihrer Frühjahrswanderung abzufangen.


----------



## Andal (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Respekt vorm Dampfschiff! #6


----------



## Franz_16 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Absolute Traumfische, da kann man neidisch werden. 
Wer im zeitigen Frühjahr aber schon ansitzt, dem gönne ich es auch!


----------



## exil-dithschi (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

was für klopper - wahnsinn.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Wampe wie meinereiner ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wampe wie meinereiner ;-)




Bart(eln) auch.:m

Glückwunsch dem Fänger!#6


----------



## Angelmann67 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Fetttes Petri
 erst ein mal.

 @Terence
 mit den Barteln passt schon ganz gut#6, aber mit dem schwindenden Haupthaar und der geringeren Schuppendichte,
 tippe ich eher auf nen gut genährten Spiegler.:m

 L.G. Angelmann67


----------



## feederbrassen (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Hammer Barben. :g #6


----------



## Hering 58 (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Fettes Petri zu dem Barben.#6


----------



## Allround-Angler (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Schade, dass das Gewässer nicht näher benannt wird, nur "Tieflandfluß". Da will wohl jemand verhindern, dass ein Gewäser überrannt wird.
Mich würden auch noch Wassertemperatur und ob vorgefüttert wurde, interessieren.
Bei uns hat das Wassser "mollige" 3-4 °C, und das Mitte März|bigeyes.

Gruß und Petri und dieses Jahr werde ich auch ein wenig gezielter auf Barben gehen#h


----------



## jkc (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Hi, für mich kommen da unter Berücksichtigung des Wohnorts vom Fänger nur Ruhr, oder wahrscheinlicher Lippe in Frage.
Fette Dinger jedenfalls.

Grüße JK


----------



## allegoric (16. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

NEIDLOS!!!??? Ich bin verdammt neidisch und das ist auch gut so !!!


----------



## spodsbjerg (17. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, für mich kommen da unter Berücksichtigung des Wohnorts vom Fänger nur Ruhr, oder wahrscheinlicher Lippe in Frage.
> Fette Dinger jedenfalls.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Liegt Tostedt nicht viel nördlicher?
Ich würde eher auf Weser tippen.......aber egal......super Fische....Petri!!!!!


----------



## jkc (18. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Tostedt ja, Waltrop aber nicht.

Grüße JK


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. März 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Barbenbomben – Doppelschlag am Eisfluß*

Tostedt ist Zebco-Firmensitz, wo die Meldung herkommt.


----------

